# Persimmon Wood for Smoking?



## txflyguy (Mar 29, 2020)

Had to cut down one persimmon tree. Lots of good wood, don’t want to waste it.

Can this be used for smoking?


----------



## mike243 (Mar 29, 2020)

Everything I have seen sez yes, it bears fruit so I aint afraid of it, I would let dry good though. 6-8 months of dry storage


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 29, 2020)

That's a hard wood to split. I agree, let it dry really good before splitting


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2020)

I would use a little and see if you like it. 

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2020)

Yup it should be fine if you like the flavor. Splitting while green will be easier than when dry. Just my $.02.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Mar 29, 2020)

Just seeing this.  I’ve used it for years, our deer camp is loaded with persimmon.  Matter of fact I even have a thread on here for persimmon smoked chicken.  I like it just fine, still have a little bit left matter of fact.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 29, 2020)

That's what they used to make drivers and fairway woods from back in the days I began swinging a golf club, it's a real hard wood (no pun intended). I'd try it out once dried. RAY


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 29, 2020)

Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Apr 11, 2021)

I've used it a couple times, produces a mild smoke IMO. Says it's good for chicken and fish, although I think I used mine on pork.


----------

